# Finally almost got a diagnosis



## grannyjo

I finally almost got a diagnosis after 7 months of various blood tests, CT scans and visits to from one specialist doctor to another.

I still have to go undergo even more tests - day surgery/ radioactive PET scans and then I may have some results.  The next month will be taken up doing all of these tests.

So far,  the results are not looking good.

Seems I may not have Myeloma or Lymphoma,  but I probably have lung cancer.

Most likely inoperable as it has spread to lymph nodes in my chest.

I will need to make some decisions fairly soon about whether I want to proceed with radio/chemotherapy.

Considering my age,  and my heart/lung function tests,  that really may not be an option for me.


----------



## TravelinMan

_So sorry to hear the bad news.  I will keep you in my prayers. 

Best wishes and keep us posted.

..._


----------



## RadishRose

GrannyJo, I have just offered prayer for you and will continue. Please keep us updated if you wouldn't mind. Keep your courage.


----------



## Ladybj

grannyjo said:


> I finally almost got a diagnosis after 7 months of various blood tests, CT scans and visits to from one specialist doctor to another.
> 
> I still have to go undergo even more tests - day surgery/ radioactive PET scans and then I may have some results.  The next month will be taken up doing all of these tests.
> 
> So far,  the results are not looking good.
> 
> Seems I may not have Myeloma or Lymphoma,  but I probably have lung cancer.
> 
> Most likely inoperable as it has spread to lymph nodes in my chest.
> 
> I will need to make some decisions fairly soon about whether I want to proceed with radio/chemotherapy.
> 
> Considering my age,  and my heart/lung function tests,  that really may not be an option for me.


----------



## Gardenlover

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Possibly the tests that they will do during next month will give you a better outcome. My  thoughts are with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

@grannyjo   I'm very sorry to hear your sad news,  sending warm thoughts, hugs and love your way.  Wishing the best for you, please take care and know you're not alone.


----------



## jujube

I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Llynn

You sound incredibly brave. My thoughts are of and with you.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sorry to hear your sad news..


----------



## exwisehe

I will also pray for you.  (am doing so now)


----------



## hollydolly

Oh _Grannyjo,_ you're so brave, so stoical.... I don't know what to say to you, except that I'm really sad to hear your news, and that like others have said I hope this next months' battery of tests will show up some positivity... You must be exhausted by now with it all...

Please do keep us updated when you can, but in the meantime, remember you're still _you_.. you're not an illness, you're not a disease .. your a person whose lived for a long time, and knows how to fight  , and how to love and be loved  and  you're our friend, so we're here for you whenever you want to just have fun or just feel you need to talk .. ...


----------



## Pepper

I know what you're going through.  I understand.  Love & Hugs grannyjo.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

I’m so sorry to hear this, I think it’s outrageous that it has taken 7 months of test n still they haven’t given you a diagnosis! I will keep you in my prayers also.


----------



## StarSong

I'll hold you in my thoughts, @grannyjo.  Please do keep us updated.  We care.


----------



## Buckeye

So sorry to hear.  I'm praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am very sorry to hear this sad news. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Pecos

I am so sorry.


----------



## chic

Hugs. Be well Gran.


----------



## Catlady

Lvstotrvl said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this, I think* it’s outrageous that it has taken 7 months of test n still they haven’t given you a diagnosis*! I will keep you in my prayers also.❤


That was my first reaction.  I can't believe nowadays, with all kinds of resources, they still don't know what ails you.  And all that time the disease has been progressing.  Hope it's not cancer but something treatable.


----------



## Butterfly

Grannyjo, you are in my  prayers.


----------



## AnnieA

Prayers @grannyjo as you deal with this and make tough decisions.   Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## Pinky

Thinking of you, Grannyjo. I'm so sorry it has taken the medical community so long to give you a diagnosis. It is exhausting, and you've done well with all that has been thrown at you.


----------



## grannyjo

Thank you everyone.

Waiting is the hardest part.

Just a short delay before I can have the further tests.  The PET scan will be next Monday, if the radioactive infusion is flown in that morning.   

After that,  there will be a 2 week wait until I have the exploratory surgery.  The surgeon is only allowed 1 operating day per fortnight at the hospital.  It will probably be the end of this month or early next month before I get the results.


----------



## toffee

granny jo ' so very sorry to hear this -  like the other person  said be strong ' what ever you decide keep us intouch 
 god bless ….


----------



## grannyjo

Slowly forging ahead.

Had the PetScan last Monday.  First a  "normal"  PetScan,  then one with contrast.

Spent 3 hours getting all of that done before I could go back home.

Next Monday,  I will have the bronchoscopy,  with a small  (I hope)  biopsy.  Have to spend the night in hospital,  because I don't have anyone to check on me during the night after the aneasthetic.

Won't get the results of that until the Thursday of the week - if the resluts have come through by then..

I've also been advised  that the cataract operation for my right eye has finally made it to the front of the wait list.

That should probably happen on the 2nd April.

We do have universal health care,  for those who can't afford the private health insurance system.  It is a slow,  arduous system though.  And it isn't really free from cost.

I have already spent well over $500, - more than one week's income,  on  "gap"  fees for various specialist.

Thank goodness I'm one of those people who puts away at least 10% on my fortnightly pension to cover those expenses.


----------



## Liberty

Keep us posted please, grannyjo.  Saying a prayer that the best will come to you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My thoughts are with you. The waiting part can drive a person crazy. Stay strong.


----------



## hollydolly

Keep going Grannyjo ..that's great news about the cataract op, albeit still another 6 weeks, but it's another positive isn't it?  ☺ 

I was in hospital myself for invasive tests last week, and will be again next Tuesday so I know what it's like for you... but  if you remember that there are people out here who genuinely care about you,  you'll feel so much stronger to face whatever comes your way...


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're having to deal with so much Grannyjo, I know it must be very stressful for you.  Thinking of you and hoping for the best...hugs.


----------



## peppermint

Sorry to hear, Grannyjo...My husband went through Cancer...It was a trying time....My prayers are with you....


----------



## Ruthanne

Sending you prayers granny Jo.  You have my best wishes and regards.  May you have good results on your tests.


----------



## Butterfly

Thanks for letting us know, grannyjo.  I was thinking about you just yesterday and wondering if you had heard anything yet.  This must be a very trying time for you;  I would be beside myself with the waiting.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers . . . .


----------



## terry123

Sorry to hear about all of this granny.  Adding you to my daily prayer list.


----------



## Wren

I’ve only just seen this thread grannyjo,  thinking of you and sending best wishes across the miles


----------



## Butterfly

hollydolly said:


> Keep going Grannyjo ..that's great news about the cataract op, albeit still another 6 weeks, but it's another positive isn't it?  ☺
> 
> I was in hospital myself for invasive tests last week, and will be again next Tuesday so I know what it's like for you... but  if you remember that there are people out here who genuinely care about you,  you'll feel so much stronger to face whatever comes your way...



Hollydolly, I am sorry to hear you are going through this.  I hope you get good news soon.  I'll keep you  in my thoughts and prayers along with grannyjo.


----------



## Pinky

Thinking of you, Grannyjo .. and, though you have to pay those gap fees for specialists, glad you have free healthcare. 

Hang in there, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Pinky

Butterfly said:


> Hollydolly, I am sorry to hear you are going through this.  I hope you get good news soon.  I'll keep you  in my thoughts and prayers along with grannyjo.


Hols, I hope all goes well and you are as comfortable as can be after your next tests.


----------



## Liberty

Butterfly said:


> Hollydolly, I am sorry to hear you are going through this.  I hope you get good news soon.  I'll keep you  in my thoughts and prayers along with grannyjo.


Ditto for me, folks!


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you @Butterfly , @Pinky  & @Liberty ,  your best wishes and prayers are very much appreciated..❤


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sincerest best wishes to all my fellow SF members who are having health problems. I hope everything turns out for the best for you all.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Thank you @Butterfly , @Pinky  & @Liberty ,  your best wishes and prayers are very much appreciated..❤


Please keep us posted holly...prayer is so powerful.  Witnessed so many miracles over the years ...what's not to love!  Just keep on keeping on. I keep expecting the "magic" and getting it!!!


----------



## grannyjo

Still no closer.

Went to the lung specialist today to get the results after the bronchoscopy on Monday.  Although visual exam showed no problems, he wasn't able to reach the site of the  "questionable lump".

Waiting now for the hospital to call to book me in for a needle biopsy on the lung in question.

I'm growing so tired of being in and out of hospital,  visiting various doctors and having so many scans done.  It really is wearing me down a bit.


----------



## Butterfly

All that would wear me down more than just a bit.  So sorry, grannyjo, that you are having to go through this.


----------



## grannyjo

Had a darned good chat with my GP this morning.  He's been kept informed about everything that has been going on - getting the various reports.

Seems that the cancer is at stage 3 and not operable.

I have chosen not to undertake the various treatments offered - ie radiotherapy,  chemotherapy,  as they are not terribly useful in extending life for any appreciable amount of time with lung cancer,  but come with their own set of problems.

We discussed my will,  my power of attorney and my "end of life" plans.  He has put "do not resuscitate" on my record now.

I am comfortable enough with that. 

We all have to die at some time.  My time will be coming just that little bit earlier than I expected.

I am feeling OK at the moment.


----------



## Pepper

(((Grannyjo))).  Please come to talk whenever you feel you want to.  Please.


----------



## Pinky

I don't know if I would be as brave as you, if I were in the same situation, grannyjo. I've always said that I would not want chemo if I had inoperable cancer. Though it isn't the outcome we have hoped for you, it's good your doctor finally addressed everything.

You are an inspiration. I wish you well with what time you have left.


----------



## RadishRose

My thoughts and best wishes are with you @grannyjo ! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this Grannyjo, this is not what I was expecting to hear  from you at all, I hadn't realised you were quite so poorly..

   I have a friend on another forum who has chosen a similar path to you,(different cancer)  and she has completely come to terms with it. She feels that she doesn't want her body messed around with any more, and she will live her life out until it's ready to go on  home to her maker ( her words)...and  after the initial upset her family by and large have accepted this now

Have they given you any idea of life expectancy ?

How disabled are you with it now?.. are you bed-ridden.. are you on oxygen?... are you able to get around relatively  easily at all at the moment  or do you need help with everything..?...  Is it hard for you to breath long enough to  talk to us here, or are you not quite at that stage yet?

Sorry for all the questions but I don't want you to think we're acting like we're already grieving for you and that you're no longer a part of this group ..instead I'd love you to be able to just keep enjoying this forum as our friend and have some happy times and enjoyment for as long as you can ,  if you're able....


----------



## Liberty

You can't see it, but I've just given you a big big hug. I belong to an online prayer group and if you would like, will be happy to put you on the daily prayer list.  You are so right, we are all going to pass over.  Like my dad used to say "you don't want to live forever here, in this old body, now do you?"


----------



## Lc jones

I’m sending you huge hugs right now, and sending prayers up for your peace and comfort. We all will go one day and none of us  know when. So I hope you can enjoy each day as much as you can, that’s what I try to do......


----------



## grannyjo

I'm really not in any pain,  I take steroids and painkillers.  The worst is the itchy skin rash that I have developed.  I don't need oxygen yet.
As for a prognosis - no-one can really tell.  Anywhere from 12 months to 5 years, it depends on how rapidly the cancer spreads.

I have a lady who comes in once a week to help me with the more difficult tasks - vacuuming, changing the bed linen and hanging out the washing.  It is a Government subsidised service so I pay $15 Au per hour.

I also have another lady who takes me in her car to go shopping,  helps me bring it home and put it away. She is a volunteer and I contribute $5 Au towards her petrol costs.

There's a bus at the end of my driveway, so I can go into town or the larger shopping mall without having to walk far.  For more distant trips, we have Community Transport that will take me door to door - costs $13 Au for each return trip.

To look at me,  you wouldn't notice anything,  apart from the weight I have lost.  I have noticed that I'm not as strong as I was,  but then, I am getting older too.

Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  I'll be around for a while,  just popping in here and there.


----------



## Liberty

Grannyjo...do you have any relatives you feel close to?


----------



## applecruncher

((((grannyjo))))


----------



## gennie

Be strong.


----------



## hollydolly

@grannyjo ,* I'm pleased you're still able to get out and about, albeit with some help sometimes, and not in any pain, that's great news.. however does your GP know about the itchy skin?...could it be caused by  the steroids? *


----------



## Pepper

grannyjo said:


> I'm really not in any pain,  I take steroids and painkillers.  The worst is the itchy skin rash that I have developed.  I don't need oxygen yet.
> As for a prognosis -  Anywhere from 12 months to 5 years, it depends on how rapidly the cancer spreads.


Yes, grannyjo, prognosis can be told.  The rapidity of the cancer is based on the cellular type it is, not the stage. For example, is the tumor adenocarcinoma?  oat cell carcinoma?  etc., as there are many kinds, but particularly, is it small cell or not small cell? Unfortunately, I understand this cancer all too well. I am so very sorry, you've been on my mind Constantly, I mean this sincerely. Also, are (were) you a smoker? Do you still smoke? I won't bother you with anymore questions. If you would rather PM the answers, please please do. If you don't, well anything you want is fine by me. However, if you don't know the answers, you must find this out. If you have as long as Years, in the United States at least, you can experience remission, but this depends on the cell type.


----------



## grannyjo

It will be 5 to 8 weeks before I will know what sort of cancer I have.  That's because that is how long it takes to get an appointment to have the  CT guided needle biopsy.

The itchy rash I can control with using Witch Hazel - just dab it on and it dries and stops the itching.

I was a smoker - until 20 years ago.  But I was also in the area of Australia in the mid 1950's when the Atomic bombs were being tested here.  It was all very hush hush,  and no-one warned us of any consequent problems.

Most likely was the smoking though,  I must admit.


----------



## Pepper

@grannyjo 
I think of you everyday and send you love.  I really care, really, truly do.


----------



## Butterfly

Grannyjo, I would have made the same decision as you did.

I'll hold you in my heart.

Just one (inoffensive, I hope) question -- why are you going ahead with the bopsy if you've alreaady made your decision?  I doubt I would do that.


----------



## grannyjo

Butterfly - it is as Pepper said - if you know which sort of cancer you have,  you can get a fairly reasonable prognosis,  although those are made up of averages.

Some live longer,  some live shorter lives.


----------



## chic

Be well Gran. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## grannyjo

OK, so I've got the appointment for the needle biopsy lung test next Tuesday.

Just hoping that it goes well.

I'm still feeling quite OK.

This corona virus has put the wind up with everyone who is a bit older.  Me included.

Reckon I'll be OK though.  I haven't been out shopping for a fortnight.  I usually do have enough food on hand to sustain me for about a month.


----------



## Pinky

grannyjo said:


> OK, so I've got the appointment for the needle biopsy lung test next Tuesday.
> 
> Just hoping that it goes well.
> 
> I'm still feeling quite OK.
> 
> This corona virus has put the wind up with everyone who is a bit older.  Me included.
> 
> Reckon I'll be OK though.  I haven't been out shopping for a fortnight.  I usually do have enough food on hand to sustain me for about a month.


Will be thinking of you, and hoping all goes well. Pleased to hear you're feeling okay  Have you got anyone who could pick up shopping needs for you before you start to run low?


----------



## grannyjo

Had the needle biopsy yesterday with guided CT scan.

It was done under a local anaesthetic - a bit ouchy at times.

He took 4 fine needle aspirations,  and 4 core samples - they were the ones that hurt a bit.

I was in the hospital for over 6 hours.  The actual procedure didn't take so long,  but had to stay there in a bed,  while they checked that I didn't have any excessive bleeding,  and more importantly, did not have a collapsed lung.

I slept well last night and feel fine again this morning.

Have to wait at least 4 working days for the results,  and then I will have a phone consultation with the lung specialist.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm glad the test went will with no complications, hopefully the specialist will shed some more light on your problem with measures that can be taken.


----------



## hollydolly

grannyjo said:


> Had the needle biopsy yesterday with guided CT scan.
> 
> It was done under a local anaesthetic - a bit ouchy at times.
> 
> He took 4 fine needle aspirations,  and 4 core samples - they were the ones that hurt a bit.
> 
> I was in the hospital for over 6 hours.  The actual procedure didn't take so long,  but had to stay there in a bed,  while they checked that I didn't have any excessive bleeding,  and more importantly, did not have a collapsed lung.
> 
> I slept well last night and feel fine again this morning.
> 
> Have to wait at least 4 working days for the results,  and then I will have a phone consultation with the lung specialist.


 Are you glad it's over grannyjo...?.. I know you've still got the wait to hear the results, and how you have to  deal with them, but the actual procedure  must have been making you quite anxious beforehand was it?..I'm so sorry to hear you have to endure all this,  you sound so stoical and brave, I'm sure I wouldn't be as brave as you in the same circumstances. 

Pleased you're feeling fine today, and thanks for the update we're really interested and praying for the best outcome for you...


----------



## Pinky

Sounds like they took good care of you, grannyjo. You have a wonderful health-care system where you are. Good to hear you had a good sleep and feel good today. I hope this continues.


----------



## grannyjo

Just got the news that my cataract operation will be going ahead on 2nd April.

They were waiting to see if I came through the lung biopsy well.

Good thing I usually bounce back from most things with not too many problems.

I do have a mostly positive outlook and I think that helps.


----------



## Pinky

That is very good news .. especially when so many hospitals are canceling operations.
A positive outlook is everything


----------



## Butterfly

grannyjo said:


> Had the needle biopsy yesterday with guided CT scan.
> 
> It was done under a local anaesthetic - a bit ouchy at times.
> 
> He took 4 fine needle aspirations,  and 4 core samples - they were the ones that hurt a bit.
> 
> I was in the hospital for over 6 hours.  The actual procedure didn't take so long,  but had to stay there in a bed,  while they checked that I didn't have any excessive bleeding,  and more importantly, did not have a collapsed lung.
> 
> I slept well last night and feel fine again this morning.
> 
> Have to wait at least 4 working days for the results,  and then I will have a phone consultation with the lung specialist.



Grannyjo, you are a much braver woman than I am.  Hugs and prayers to you!


----------



## peppermint

Good news, Gran....My husband went through "Hell"...…  God Bless....


----------



## RadishRose

Hugs to you (((@grannyjo)))  !


----------



## grannyjo

Was told on Thursday that my cataract operation will not be going ahead.  Have to go back on the wait list until the coronavirus panic has subsided.

Also got the results of the needle biopsy.   I have small cell lung cancer.  

Also had a little accident on Thursday night.  Turned too quickly, lost my balance and crashed down to the floor.  Managed to knock myself out for a while.  When I woke up,  I made my way to my bed.

All fine,  until I put my hand to my head and it came away covered in blood.  I'd managed to split my skull skin open a bit.

Phoned the ambulance and they got here in 10 minutes.

Took me to hospital and they glued the skin split together,  but also took X-Rays of various bits of me to make sure I hadn't damaged anything else.

Stayed in hospital overnight.

I'm fine again now,  apart from the bruised egg on the back of my head.


----------



## Pepper

(((grannyjo)))
Do you have family nearby?  (If you said yes or no before, I'm sorry I don't remember.)


----------



## RadishRose

GrannyJo, please step with more caution.

I know, a fall can happen to anyone, but you've got enough on your plate without knocking yourself out. I am so sorry!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Please take care @grannyjo , you're going through so much now, wishing you the best and thinking of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Thinking of you grannyjo,my best to you always.


----------



## grannyjo

Pepper,   I don't have any family close by haven't had that for over 30 years now.  

Just to let everyone know I'm feeling fine again now.  The egg on my head is reducing in size every day.

I've started to use my walking stick around the house all the time - used to only use it when I went outside the house.


----------



## Pepper

grannyjo said:


> Pepper,   I don't have any family close by haven't had that for over 30 years now.


Are you able to keep them informed?

It's not the same, of course, I wouldn't suggest it is, but please consider us your family.


----------



## grannyjo

I'm being well cared for in my community.

I've had one delivery of groceries from my local supermarket under the Seniors priority scheme.  My chemist will deliver whatever medications I need.

I phoned my bank manager and she transferred funds from my savings account to my card account so that I can purchase whatever I need online and not have any need to go out while this virus is about.

I will have a telephone interview next week to arrange for extra home services when I need them.

I do miss the personal interaction, and not being able to meet my friends for our usual fortnightly coffee morning, but we can chat on the phone, although that's not quite the same.


----------



## Pinky

grannyjo .. you are one tough cookie, and an inspiration. Love your attitude!


----------



## Pepper

Glad you live in a compassionate place!  IMO, we are our brother's keeper.
Ditto what Pinky said.


----------



## grannyjo

Went to the Cancer Institute again this morning.  No real hope,  even if I chose to take the chemo/radiotherapy route.  Too many co-mobidities for that to have any real effect.

I am now being offered palliative care.  Someone will be in contact with me on a regular basis - perhaps even daily.

My at home care has also been upgraded.  I will have someone here 3 hours a week to help me shower, and so on,  and also clean my house and care for my garden.

Meals were delivered to me for the next 3 days,  just in case I wasn't able to prepare and cook for myself, though I am still able to do that.

The cost is minimal.

I still feel OK.

It is just the problem of my family really understanding that I won't be around for a long time.  They  think that the cancer can be "cured" if I undergo all the treatments available.  They don't understand that the cancer I have is aggressive and the least like to respond.


----------



## win231

It's common for family & friends to think doctors can fix everything.  People are programmed to think that way.  If that was true, no one would die of Coronavirus or anything else.   And some may get angry with you, because anger is easier to deal with than grief.


----------



## Butterfly

GrannyJo, you're still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pinky

It's good that you are being offered palliative care, and that you are getting the help you need right now.

Family tend to prefer sometimes to keep their eyes and ears closed to what they don't want to hear. I went through this with my sister when Mom had cancer. All they need to do is listen.

Hoping you are able to keep as comfortable as possible.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> It's good that you are being offered palliative care, and that you are getting the help you need right now.
> 
> Family tend to prefer sometimes to keep their eyes and ears closed to what they don't want to hear. I went through this with my sister when Mom had cancer. All they need to do is listen.
> 
> Hoping you are able to keep as comfortable as possible.


they don't _want_ to listen, of course they don't, they're hearing but they're not listening, they don't want to deal with it in their minds , it could be too heartbreaking for them, who can blame them, ? so they choose to dismiss it as something that auntie, mum, grandma will recover from . it's all very tragic, and highly frustrating for grannyjo too, I should imagine..


----------



## hollydolly

@grannyjo , I'm sorry to hear this latest news.. ...you're the most stoical person I have ever had the pleasure, (yet tinged with deep sadness)  of meeting here on the forum.... It's a feeling of complete helplessness for me,  as it probably is for others on here , if only there was some way we could be of help, if only there was some way of curing you, and keeping you alive for a long time yet... , but of course we can't , but we can pray that whatever your journey brings, it doesn't bring you pain... !! 

Please keep us updated as often as you can, we'll only worry that something awful has happened if not..


----------



## Pinky

Thinking of you, grannyjo. Even if you can't respond, I hope you can still read the forum.


----------



## Ruthanne

@grannyjo You can see how much people care about you here.  I hope things are okay with you and that you'll come around.  I'm so sorry with all you  have had to go through.


----------



## grannyjo

I'm still around,  and still doing OK.

Quite honestly,  I don't feel too different to the way I felt months ago.  I get a little bit tireder a bit quicker and my breathlessness is a bit worse,  but not remarkably so.

Just that my computer decided to die,  so I ordered in a rebuilt one and it arrived yesterday.  Spent some time setting it up to the way I wanted it to work.


----------



## C'est Moi

Nice to "see" you, GrannyJo.  I'm glad to hear you are doing OK.


----------



## Pinky

I hope you are settled in nicely and just taking one day at a time, grannyjo. Do you get to sit outside, sometimes, to take the air? I guess it's starting to cool down a bit where you are.

Good to hear from you


----------



## hollydolly

Ditto from me what the ladies before me said @grannyjo , fabulous to have you still with us...


----------



## MickaC

@grannyjo   Even though i'm somewhat a stranger to you, arrived here after you received your heart breaking diagnosis, i would like to be another strength and support for you, along with the many SF friends here. Sorry that you don't have family near. So, we can be your Family and Friends, and will be proud to do so. My wish and hope for you is, " for you to have endless time.....endless quality time " to experience as much life as you can. You sound like you have all your apples in the right basket. Try to stay with us here, as long as you're able. My heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

@grannyjo  Good to see you again, been thinking about you and happy to know that you're doing okay.  Glad you were able to get another computer.  Please take care.


----------



## C'est Moi

@grannyjo --  I was thinking about you and wondering how you are.  Check in when you can.


----------



## Lewkat

❣


----------



## 911

Do you have thr cancer in both lungs or only the one? Do they expect it to metastasis?


----------



## grannyjo

I'm doing OK - better than most of the medical professionals expected me to be.  I am still able to function quite well,  even though I do need help with more things these days. 

My help has been upgraded further and if I need it,  I can have help for 9 - 12 hours per week. I have one lovely lady who takes me out once a fortnight - for a picnic, to do some shopping or whatever else I might like to do.

I've been busy getting my Power of Attorney,  Guardianship and Will updated.  I have an Advanced Care Directive in place.  DNR has been registered with my doctor, hospital and ambulance station.

Medications are continually being reviewed so that I experience very little pain.  Being unable to sleep for more than 4 hours at a time gets me down a bit,  but I've learnt to sleep whenever I can - day or night and that's working out OK.

My son now visits once a month and has accepted that I have incurable cancer.

The cancer has spread to some lymph nodes and is expected to spread further.


----------



## hollydolly

Wonderful to hear from you grannyjo, and to know you're coping well  and that also  things are going better than you'd hoped by this stage,  and you're still able to get out ..thank God for that at least. I'm so sorry the cancer has spread to some Lymph nodes.. what is your doctors' view on that ?


----------



## 911

Do


grannyjo said:


> I'm doing OK - better than most of the medical professionals expected me to be.  I am still able to function quite well,  even though I do need help with more things these days.
> 
> My help has been upgraded further and if I need it,  I can have help for 9 - 12 hours per week. I have one lovely lady who takes me out once a fortnight - for a picnic, to do some shopping or whatever else I might like to do.
> 
> I've been busy getting my Power of Attorney,  Guardianship and Will updated.  I have an Advanced Care Directive in place.  DNR has been registered with my doctor, hospital and ambulance station.
> 
> Medications are continually being reviewed so that I experience very little pain.  Being unable to sleep for more than 4 hours at a time gets me down a bit,  but I've learnt to sleep whenever I can - day or night and that's working out OK.
> 
> My son now visits once a month and has accepted that I have incurable cancer.
> 
> The cancer has spread to some lymph nodes and is expected to spread further.


Do you also have Hodgkins?


----------



## Pinky

You have the help you need, so that's good. Sorry to hear about it spreading to the lymph nodes. Aside from not getting a good sleep, it sounds like you are doing well with pain meds. I know it's hard for both you and your son. Thank you for responding to this thread. Many people here care about you ❤


----------

